# Dreamweaver CS3 problem



## davidbond (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey, I am trying to design a website for a club I am a part of and in Dreamweaver there is no "Insert Layer" tool, do i need fireworks or something to do that?


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Let us know exactly what you're trying to do so we can help you with a more specific answer.


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't understand Dw layers...They are not the same idea that they are in image manipulation programs such as Ps, and I'm a graphic designer, so I don't get them...All I know is that they are DIV tags.


----------



## HeXaDeC (Dec 28, 2007)

Click on the "Layout" tab at the top and and then click "Draw AP Div" 
Click the workspace and drag and you will have created a layer. :wink:


----------

